# CR Kielder water - No overnight camping and it is patroled



## AMcQ46 (Aug 15, 2019)

stopped at the CR on the shore of Kielder water that is on the POI list, but got moved on by a water authority patrol at 11pm.

what they do offer is a £10 overnight ticket, but it has to be purchased at the shop of the holiday park 1 or 2 miles further south the lakeside, and then you can overnight in either of the 2 southernmost carparks.

either Tower Knowe visitor center on the lower west shore [about 4 miles south of the POI CR] or Hawkhope carpark just the other side of the dam wall.

both are nice locations [we were the only people there] and have 24hr toilet facilities, but it is £10, and the patrol still comes round multiple times through the night to ensure anybody overnighting has got a ticket. 

and the other CR just north of Kielder water is managed by the same team, so it is safe to assume th epotrol van goes there too and you will get woken up and moved on.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2019)

With my accent they would think me a irish traveler and forget about it.:scared::lol-053:


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 15, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> With my accent they would think me a irish traveler and forget about it.:scared::lol-053:



Wrong sort of Irish accent I suspect.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 15, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> With my accent they would think me a irish traveler and forget about it.:scared::lol-053:


You little tinker


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 15, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> stopped at the CR on the shore of Kielder water that is on the POI list, but got moved on by a water authority patrol at 11pm.
> 
> what they do offer is a £10 overnight ticket, but it has to be purchased at the shop of the holiday park 1 or 2 miles further south the lakeside, and then you can overnight in either of the 2 southernmost carparks.
> 
> ...



Seems stupid that those patrolling can’t sell you a ticket.
You lost a nice pitch, and they a tenner.
Can you not book it online, or are these the only two options for payment.


----------



## AMcQ46 (Aug 15, 2019)

there was no mention on any of the signs or at the pay and display parking machine that there was an overnight option, and the warden wasn't offering to sell us a ticket, had to be done by the old bloke at the shop!

I have had a look online and there is no mention of overnighting option for parking


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2019)

Was it a official warden just think what it costs to have a patrol operating all night in a van


----------



## AMcQ46 (Aug 15, 2019)

witzend said:


> Was it a official warden just think what it costs to have a patrol operating all night in a van



yes official warden! .... my thoughts exactly


----------



## AMcQ46 (Aug 15, 2019)

*it is on their website*

looked a bit deeper AND FOUND THIS:

"_Over night parking 

Forestry Commission has approved overnight parking in the following car parks for responsible campervan parking at Kielder Castle Car Park and the iconic Elf Kirk View Point. Also you are now available to park within the Tower Knowe car park.

FEE £10. to be paid at Kielder Castle Car Park (ticket machine can take card payment) and Tower Knowe Shop.


This trial is being undertaken to see how visitors respond to the responsible camping in a camper opportunity.

For many years paople have parked overnight in Elf Kirk and at many times at Kielder Castle Car Park and it is important people pay towards the maintenance of the fantastic forest facilities.

The car parks will be checked at random and campers will be expected to have paid.

We expect users to take all their rubbish home and no open fires are permitted.

We see this as a great opportunity for campers to enjoy the parks fantastic dark skies.

The overnight parking is for vehicles only used for camping, NO use of tents permitted."_


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 15, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> looked a bit deeper AND FOUND THIS:


Scroll down to *'overnight parking'*
Know before you go | Kielder Water and Forest Park


----------



## AMcQ46 (Aug 15, 2019)

*sounds like kielder are being proactive to camper vans*

reading the statement on the website, it sounds like they want to be camper van friendly, but don't want people not contributing to the upkeep.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 15, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> reading the statement on the website, it sounds like they want to be camper van friendly, but don't want people not contributing to the upkeep.



And that is only fair and reasonable.
Nout for nout as they say in Yorkshire.

Better being asked to cough up, than being banned, moving the “problem” elsewhere.


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> reading the statement on the website, it sounds like they want to be camper van friendly, but don't want people not contributing to the upkeep.



But surely the family of 4 or more who pay £5 to park for the day do more damage to the infrastructure of the park than a motorhome stopping for the night who has to pay £10 for the privilege after possibly already having paid £5 for the day


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 15, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Wrong sort of Irish accent I suspect.



To right being a ulster scott.:wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 15, 2019)

BusyLizzy said:


> Last year there was a pub near kielder forest camping park who had about four free electric hook ups , hoping you would have a drink or meal in pub.wecouldnt get a meal as fully booked !!! Good to know of however the ‘pitches’ did have a urine smell . Bearable for one night



The Anglers.... 

Anglers Arms - Family and dog friendly pub and restaurant situated in Kielder forest.

Fab food and real ale with a great warm welcome for motorhomers.... 

Not a hint of a smell (other than of forest) on the pitches when we've stayed there before....


----------



## mjvw (Aug 15, 2019)

*Poi*

Does this include the POI at the dark skys centre, checked it out carpark empty, not a great view so moved on to just over the border[SUB][/SUB].


----------



## AMcQ46 (Oct 1, 2019)

ADMIN ... is it worth adding the 2 carparks that the water authority are encouraging to be used for overnight parking onto the POI list?   .  it is £10, but they are still beautiful locations


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2019)

If it were here then £5 back hander would be the order of the day.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 1, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> stopped at the CR on the shore of Kielder water that is on the POI list, but got moved on by a water authority patrol at 11pm.
> 
> what they do offer is a £10 overnight ticket, but it has to be purchased at the shop of the holiday park 1 or 2 miles further south the lakeside, and then you can overnight in either of the 2 southernmost carparks.
> 
> ...



The Kielder Water POIs were removed from the database recently. I recommend that you update your device/s ...


----------



## oppy (Oct 1, 2019)

There is a pub very close by and I forget the name, but they welcome us and the food is basic but truly wonderful. Someone will come up with the name I'm sure, but if I remember correctly, they even have hook ups


----------



## AMcQ46 (Oct 2, 2019)

yes, I think the original 2 CR locations were removed from the POI map as a result of me posting this thread in mid August .... they are no longer showing on my app.

The new question is ...  is it of value for us to put the 2 new and approved overnight locations on the POI map, even though they are not free?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2019)

oppy said:


> There is a pub very close by and I forget the name, but they welcome us and the food is basic but truly wonderful. Someone will come up with the name I'm sure, but if I remember correctly, they even have hook ups


The Anglers arms.... 









						Anglers Arms
					

Family and dog friendly pub and restaurant situated in Kielder forest.



					anglersarms.business.site
				




Fab stop with great food, Roaring fire, fab beer and a really friendly welcome to motorhomers.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 2, 2019)

AMcQ46 said:


> yes, I think the original 2 CR locations were removed from the POI map as a result of me posting this thread in mid August .... they are no longer showing on my app.
> 
> The new question is ...  is it of value for us to put the 2 new and approved overnight locations on the POI map, even though they are not free?



In my view, no.

The POIs include very few locations for which payment is required.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 4, 2019)

It only cost me a £6 fee to stay overnight in the Queens carpark at Crathie , and she was there at the time, only vehicle there but it gets a trifle busy when the castle is open to the public. and I had 24 hours Met police protection there as well.


----------

